# Morse Code Converter



## Denis Picot (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi there fellow Ex Sparks,
could some kind feller please point me to the ancient letter on the Radio Room site which gave a web page detailing a "Text to Morse Code converter". I have used it and currently use a long morse code signal on my cell phone when a message comes in, but, I have lost the web site due to a Hard Drive " crash " .
Your assistance would be appreciated,
Thanks in advance,
Denis.


----------



## Dave Woods (Apr 9, 2006)

Denis Picot said:


> Hi there fellow Ex Sparks,
> could some kind feller please point me to the ancient letter on the Radio Room site which gave a web page detailing a "Text to Morse Code converter". I have used it and currently use a long morse code signal on my cell phone when a message comes in, but, I have lost the web site due to a Hard Drive " crash " .
> Your assistance would be appreciated,
> Thanks in advance,
> Denis.



Is this what you are looking for. 

Best regards

Dave(A) 
http://www.planetofnoise.com/midi/morse2mid.php


----------



## Denis Picot (Sep 2, 2008)

My God, you are really on the ball.............I don't know how you found it so quickly, but the mind boggles. That was the site I was looking for I think, I will give it a try.
Thanks a lot Mate
( I'm still chuckling at your speedy reply !!! }
All the best,
Denis.


----------



## Denis Picot (Sep 2, 2008)

Sorry Dave, it wasn't the exact site I was looking for, the one I'm after allows one to type in as long a message as one wants and allows specific speeds of 16/20/25 w.p.m. Thanks'
Denis.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I can't find a downloadable text to morse converter but this program is one I use.
http://brasspounder.com:8873/
There are plenty of online converters if you do a Google.
Cheers
Kris


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

I can't help with the web-sites, but am wondering what the object is? If you simply want to have a cell-phone caller's name in morse as a ringtone, then you can compile it quite easily using the 'compose' feature; choosing a suitably pitched note (e.g. A=440Hz, A'=880Hz) and, say, minims for dashes and quavers for dots. 
It can be easier than remembering which tune one has assigned to each potential caller, particularly if there are a large number of them.


----------



## Denis Picot (Sep 2, 2008)

To NAYTIKOS : the object of the exercise is ......I used the Morse Converter web site to type in a loooong text message which was converted into a long morse message at the pitch and speed of my choosing. This was downloaded on to my computer and then I downloaded it on to my Nokia cell phone. I now use the long morse message as a warning that a SMS has been received on my phone instead if the silly little SMS ( in morse ) or silly little Beep Beep as one usually gets. This long morse message can normally be heard all over the house and I find it great. I would still like to find the web page from which I downloaded it. I am hoping that the bloke who originally posted it will see this and once again reveal it to me and anyone else who is interested.
To " Old Ginger " tks for yr msg........Weather great down here in Dbn... 25º during the day, and 16º at nite. Crime still rampant, but otherwise no worse than anywhere. Half litre draught lager is still 78 pence !! Eat yr heart out !!
All the best,
Denis.


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

For Denis Picot.
I use Winmorse. Easy to use.
Download at http://www.winmorse.com/
Type in whatever you want and convert it to a wav file. Then upload the wav into your phone..I expect the Samsung will have this facility, my phone is a Sony Ericsson but I imagine all phones have this facility.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Denis,

Was this the one you were looking for?

http://www.omnicron.com/~ford/java/NMorse.html


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

OK Denis.
I suppose I am lucky: the standard 'alert tone' for incoming SMS messages used by my cellular provider is "Connecting People" in morse at 10wpm. It sends it twice. (Very annoying if I'm in the bank!)


----------

